# Supro Amps by Zinky



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In the last couple years, Bruce Zinky of Zinky Electronics, acquired the Supro name and has started making Suprio Amps again in the US. They are supposed to be mostly faithful to the original circuit and speaker designs. The dealer in Toronto is Capsule Music. I've seen Model 50 there (think boutique Fender Pro Jr, at $699), but haven't tried it. I'm wondering if anyone has given one of these a workout.

http://www.zinky.com/

There are currently four models and an extension cabinet.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

There were several manufacturers who were VERY interested in obtaining the rights to the Supro name when it came up recently. I know of one boutique builder in particular who was very passionate about acquiring the Supro for the sole purpose of producing the most faithful recreations of the various Supro models. Now I'm not sure how Bruce Zinky ended up with the rights, but I do know that the Zinky made "Supros" are reproductions in the same vein as the many official Hiwatt repro's. How authentic are the Zinky Supros - well, that's subject to interpretation just like the whole "authentic Hiwatt" debate.

My suggestion is to go check out the Zinky Supros - if it works for you then great. If you're looking for a true vintage Supro, I'm guessing that the Zinky Supros are not what you are looking for. I believe the builder that I mentioned above will build a custom amp true to the original Supros. In my opinion, he builds the most accurate and best sounding Supro out there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's some info I dug up on the Sahara model - About $950 US street price.

Supro Sahara 25 Watt 1x12 -25 Watts


100% all tube signal path

One Channel, no master volume. Clean until you turn it up, where it smoothly transitions into tube overdrive. A BOOST footswitch is provided as well (Adds gain for solos). No flabby or muddy tone at ANY volume. Smooth overdrive, never buzzy, even when using pedals at low volume.

Volume, Treble, Bass, Middle controls

Impedance selector switch to allow selection of 4/8/16 Ohm speaker loads (Can also be used as a tone adjustment)

High efficiency speaker modeled on a 1959 Supro speaker, with same english cone and paper voice coil, just like the original.

Polished Stainless Steel Chassis

100% Baltic Birch Cabinet

Designed and built in the USA, of USA components ( Transformers, Cabinet, Chassis, Speaker, Design, Assembly and many small parts)


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Had a chance to play and see the inside of the zinky supro.It sounded rather generic,definitely nothing specail about it at all.It sounded very modern.Not impressed at all.
Inside it was a very sloppily put together PC board amp.Very poor overall.The cabinet was ok,the tolex was crappy looking and cheap.The speaker was way too high powered to break up nicely.Very disappointing overall.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

I am also interested in listening to these amps. They look pretty much custom, with custom built-in speakers and electronics. Appreciate any youtube link with Zinky


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Watched a little bit about Zinky amp in some demo. Well, I'm amazed how Zinky amp manages to adapt to each note. This means if you play harder (with more power) then amp knows when to get louder or quiter. Zinky is really impressive


----------

